# Shrimps as feeders



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was planning to breed cherry shrimps since it is easier to breed than brine shrimp imo and possibly using the fry to feed tiger barbs and convict cichlid and then move on to juvies when they get big enough for those. Is this a good idea? Why or why not, dont just say no, please give me legitimate reasons as I am still learning.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll need a significant volume of cherry shrimp if you want that to be your food staple but if you have enough I don't see why not. I think you'll need a colony of several hundred shrimp to produce that much food on a continual basis.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> You'll need a significant volume of cherry shrimp if you want that to be your food staple but if you have enough I don't see why not. I think you'll need a colony of several hundred shrimp to produce that much food on a continual basis.


Thanks, I'm not using it as a staple diet, just as a variation to keep my fish happier since they usually go nuts for live foods.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there Philip, I would give ghost shrimp a try. They breed easily and quickly.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just keep in mind that you have extremely non finicky fish. Tiger Barbs and Convicts will eat pretty much any fish food out there. They may enjoy X food more but they'll eat it all. You may be in for more effort than is really worth your while. I'd say do it for fun rather than because you have to.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do this with my hybrid mutt shrimp. I have a five gallon that runs with a small pea puffer and shrimp and then I supplement the main tank with extra shrimpies from time to time. 

Some make it and actually pop out more shrimp in the 90 which is always nice.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Just keep in mind that you have extremely non finicky fish. Tiger Barbs and Convicts will eat pretty much any fish food out there. They may enjoy X food more but they'll eat it all. You may be in for more effort than is really worth your while. I'd say do it for fun rather than because you have to.


I do like cherry shrimps and I plan to have a colony of them anyways but the feeding is just a little extra benefit on the side. I also heard that cherry shrimps are much easier to bread than ghost shrimp.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I do this with my hybrid mutt shrimp. I have a five gallon that runs with a small pea puffer and shrimp and then I supplement the main tank with extra shrimpies from time to time.
> 
> Some make it and actually pop out more shrimp in the 90 which is always nice.


What are your shrimp a hybrid of? That's really cool. 
You have some really interesting stuff  always awesome stories.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to feed my african live food once awhile before, I found they got bloat
and died quiet easily so I stop using it and feed them mainly New Life Spectrum Cichlid Forumlar and I haven't got bloat since.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tobalman said:


> I used to feed my african live food once awhile before, I found they got bloat
> and died quiet easily so I stop using it and feed them mainly New Life Spectrum Cichlid Forumlar and I haven't got bloat since.


If you're feeding mostly vegetarian malawis ya you have to be careful with that.

You should check out www.dainichi.com and get their Veggie FX. Can't beat if if you have herbivorous malawi stuff.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

AquariAM said:


> If you're feeding mostly vegetarian malawis ya you have to be careful with that.
> 
> You should check out www.dainichi.com and get their Veggie FX. Can't beat if if you have herbivorous malawi stuff.


All my Malawi are haps and peacocks. (they are the predators and mid level feeder)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can I feed cherry shrimps to discus?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want to feed live food to your fish may i suggest you see if someone can sell you a white worm starter culture or buy some Black worms from Ba's and feed it to your fish. Most fish never need to eat live food for their entire lives and live well. If you leave out water it will have mosquito larvae in it in no time.

I recommend store bought fish food it's easy simple and consistent (no fuss no muss)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I introduced cherry shrimps to my tank, put in about 2 in the actual tank and the others in a smaller tank inside my aquarium. My tiger barbs (still juvies) ate them up. Conclusion: Cherry shrimps can be used for feeders for tiger barbs.


----------

